# Using leg properly and sitting right on small pony



## Chinchilla (17 August 2017)

Does anyone have any advice on using my legs properly on a small pony? Coming back to proper lessons (stopped riding when I was 11 so am very very rusty) I have been having riding lessons to get my (utterly non existent) confidence up but I've been on ploddy 13.3hh's cobs for 2 lessons now and whilst I don't mind I'm not quite sure how to use my legs as they're not exactly forward going and my heels are below their bellies so I end up doing undignified, ugly, uncomfortable pony club kicks(!) 

I'm also embarrassingly unfit after so long off so a quick way to get more 'riding fit' would be appreciated!

 It's also quite a step up (down?  ) from my long striding 15hh, I was on a 15.1hh for one lesson and it was much easier lol! 
Watching a video my mum took of the 1 lesson I also seem too far back in the saddle and sitting in an 'arm chair' position, how can I rectify this (besides removing the stirrups, my leg position magically transforms itself _sans_ stirrups )? I know I need to push my weight further down but how can i used my legs properly if I do this, the ponies don't seem to respond to squeezes, just kicks? Normally I'd just turn my heels in and for want of a better word squidge the horse's sides but the RS ponies just ignore this?

No hate please, I am trying to rectify my myriad riding faults lol (hence having lessons  )


----------



## Shay (17 August 2017)

Your instructor is probably best to advise.  If these are RS ponies used in lessons you may have little option in the exercises you can do anyway.  

There is a knack to getting RS ponies going as they quickly become dead to the flap and slap method.  You could try double kicks.  2 sharp nudges with the heel in quick succession.  Not a leg off type of kick -and inward and upward sharp nudge.  Backing up leg aids with tap of a long whip might work if permitted.

To help with the armchair position - you could be hampered by the saddle which sounds as though it might be a touch too small for you.  Nothing you can do about that in an RS.  If your instructor permits you could try standing in your stirrups - as in bolt upright, not 2 point - at walk and later trot.  That is great for getting your lower leg under you.  Lunge lessons can also help?


----------



## texel (3 September 2017)

In response to your question about getting fit for riding, which will certainly help with your position in the long run,in particluar your leg position;   here are some execllent videos:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/vide...itness-exercises-improve-core-stability-video

Stick to an exercise plan and after a few months you will reap the benefits, there is no quick way you have to work steadily and give your body a chance to improve with the exercise plan


----------

